# Msconfig in Windows 2000



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

Hello,

I have Windows 2000 as my operating system and, therefore, couldn't use the Msconfig command by default. But pvc gave me the following link, and I have used the Misconfig.exe utiltity since.

http://www2.whidbey.com/djdenham/Msconfig.htm

It might be of interest to some of you.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Thx Penny!

I had that too, but then screwed up my system and lost it. Thx for posting it ans saving me a long search!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

Hello Jim,

Pleased to be of help. Vijay sent it to me not long ago.

Bye,


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Thx for the thread Penny 

Happy Holidays both of ya


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2002)

No problem Vijay - and a happy Christmas to you, too.

I see that someone asked a question about a msconfig utility in the Windows 2000 section, so I put a link there. Not sure whether I should have posted it there in the first place.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Thx Penny!

Guess this is the correct forum. If its not, np one of the mods will move it appropriately.


----------



## theporg (Aug 27, 2002)

I have often wondered what happened to msconfig in 2000, browsing the posts and the question was answered. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2002)

Hello theporg,

Pleased you found an answer to your question.


----------

